
Now you can find out if GCHQ illegally spied on you - burningman1949
https://www.privacyinternational.org/?q=illegalspying
======
strictnein
Misleading, because you're not going to find out now. This is clearly just a
mailing list building effort. The button says "Sign the Petition", and the
small print says "While these few details are all we need from you now, we may
need more information from you in the future."

